# Eric here



## eas (Sep 9, 2012)

New to the forum, hello 

I own a 10+ year old Tonkinese cat, who is great, except for serious litter box issues. I will post on the forum to see if anyone can offer advice.

Thank you in advance :mrgreen:


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Eric, welcome to the forum.
Sorry, I can't help with the litterbox issues. I've got indoor/outdoor kitties and they prefer to 'do their thing' in the great outdoors lol

But hang on there are loads on here that have great advise and loads of experience and they will be glad to help if they can!

But..
We do love pictures around here <hint> lol Can't wait to see one of your kitty


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Welcome aboard!! And can't wait for some pics of your kitty!!


----------



## eas (Sep 9, 2012)

Here's a good one my friend shot while cat sitting.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Beautiful kitty!!


----------



## eas (Sep 9, 2012)

thank you. she gets away with murder of course! haha


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Gorgeous kitty!!
I hope people here can help you resolve your litter box problems.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi, again, Eric! Whats your beauty's name?? I think we missed that. She is absolutely gorgeous and I can easily see why she gets away with murder! 

She looks just like my aunt's kitty named Sadie who is very spoiled & loved. Theres just something about those kitties being queens and princesses. 
I hope people can help you with the litter box issues!


----------



## eas (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh sorry about that ! her name is Isabella, "Iz" for short ha.


----------

